# Sind das Fische ?



## gpsjunkie (31. Oktober 2006)

Moinsen, ich war am Samstag los und habe mal ne Frage zu dem Echolot. Sind das alles Fische und darunter die Räuber (Sicheln)?

Hatte öftermal so Erhebungen auf dem Echo. Teilweise bis zu einem Meter hoch.


----------



## mike0815 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Sind das Fische ?*

ne also fische sind das nicht, kann sein das da was im wasser liegt oder es ist kraut #c


----------



## Pilkman (1. November 2006)

*AW: Sind das Fische ?*

Hallo!

Also zumindest im unteren linken Teil (sprich, Du bist schon drüber weg ) hattest Du einige Sicheln, die ich als Fisch identifizieren würde.

Das andere Gebilde worüber Du da gerade driftest bzw. fährst, erscheint mir komisch, weil kompakt und lt. Deiner Grayline recht hart... |kopfkrat


----------



## rob (1. November 2006)

*AW: Sind das Fische ?*

könnte auch ein mit wasser gefüllter müllsack sein:q:m
nein,denke auch das es sich um kraut oder sowas handelt.davor stehen einige fischsicheln und am anfang oben sieht man wahrscheinlich die spuren von deinem kunstköder.
lg rob


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. November 2006)

*AW: Sind das Fische ?*

Hallo Markus. Dann ist es so, das die Linie am rechten Bildschirmrand der Ausgangspunkt des Echos ist. Soll heißen, das was ins Bild scrollt, ist genau unter dem Boot im Echokegel.

@all, also im Kraut hing ich nicht, das hätte ich ma Gufi bestimmt gemerkt. 

Auf der Ostsee, hatte ich auch immer Seegraß. Da konnte man das aber auch genau an der Graylinie sehen.

Komisch war aber auch, das ich öfter diese Gebilde gesehen habe, immer mit Sicheln am Untergrund. Dies Gebilde waren teilweise auch im Mittelwasser deswegen dachte ich daß das Kleinfisch schwärme sind.


----------



## Pilkman (1. November 2006)

*AW: Sind das Fische ?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Hallo Markus. Dann ist es so, das die Linie am rechten Bildschirmrand der Ausgangspunkt des Echos ist. Soll heißen, das was ins Bild scrollt, ist genau unter dem Boot im Echokegel.....



Hallo,

genau so ist es. #h

Das Echolot sendet über den Geber einen fächerförmigen Impuls aus - wie weit gefächert, hängt vom Geberwinkel ab. Also ist bereits der ermittelte Wert in der Anzeige ein Mittelwert aus den zurück geworfenen Informationen.

Entsprechend der Bildlaufgeschwindigkeit und dem Ping-Speed wird das Bild bzw. die Tiefe von rechts nach links aktualisiert und "weiter geschoben".

Nochmal zu den Kleinfischen: Ich bin vor einiger Zeit im Süßwasser auch mitten in einen Kleinfischschwarm hineingeraten, der so dicht war, dass die Tiefenanzeige verrückt gespielt hat. D.h. über 6 Meter tiefem Wasser war es auf einmal nur noch 1,50m tief... |uhoh: ... und nein, es war kein schwimmender Barschberg unterwegs.  Hier wurden die Fische aber nicht so kompakt und vor allem hart angezeigt, deswegen wundert mich Dein Bild.


----------



## carp2000 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Sind das Fische ?*

Grundsätzlich würde ich jetzt auch erst mal auf einen Kleinfischschwarm tippen, zumal die Stelle dafür ja auch passen würde. 
Evtl. hat es was mit der Senibilität zu tun, dass der Schwarm (oder was auch immer) als eine derartige Fläche angezeigt wird.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. November 2006)

*AW: Sind das Fische ?*

moin Thomas, meist Du man sollte die Sensibilität runter stellen? Werde ich am We mal probieren.

Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Jirko (4. November 2006)

*AW: Sind das Fische ?*

hallo jochen #h

durch den 4fach-zoom wird´s aber auch extrem gezerrt... könnte sich, was ich persönlich favorisieren würde, um nen etwas dichteren (ca. 1.5m) "pflanzenteppich" handeln... die aufsteigenden striche am linken bildschirmrand sind möglicherweise aufsteigende wasserblasen... das einzigste, was ich als fisch interpretieren würde, sind die etwas härter ausgeprägten sicheln am unteren bildschirmrand...

...mit welcher geschwindigkeit bist du denn gefahren / gedriftet?... mit welchem prozentsatz läuft dein hyperscroll? #h


----------



## MeRiDiAn (5. November 2006)

*AW: Sind das Fische ?*



Jirko schrieb:


> hallo jochen #h
> 
> durch den 4fach-zoom wird´s aber auch extrem gezerrt... könnte sich, was ich persönlich favorisieren würde, um nen etwas dichteren (ca. 1.5m) "pflanzenteppich" handeln... die aufsteigenden striche am linken bildschirmrand sind möglicherweise aufsteigende wasserblasen... das einzigste, was ich als fisch interpretieren würde, sind die etwas härter ausgeprägten sicheln am unteren bildschirmrand...


Genau so ist es  Absolute Zustimmung !
Auf alle Fälle Auto-Zoom abstellen ... den Quark braucht kein Mensch in solch flachen Gewässern !

Achso, Deine Kompassablenkung ist so direkt unterm Echolot sicher nicht ohne  

basti


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Sind das Fische ?*

Hi,
da ich (1.) noch nicht so lange Angel und (2.) bis jetzt nur vom ufer aus geangelt habe, hab ich ein paar fragen zu Echolot. 
 Wie teuer ist so ein Echolot?
 Wie funktioniert es?
 Wie kann man Fische erkennen, oder auf dem Bildschirm identifizieren?
Ich hoffe den Ersteller des Threads stört  es nicht wenn ich die paar fragen poste.
Ansonsten, danke im Vorraus
Chris


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. November 2006)

*AW: Sind das Fische ?*

Hallo Chris, natürlich stört es mich nicht, wenn Du fragen stellst. Aber da solche Fragen hier im trööt Oftopic sind, werden sie auch schlechter von anderen Boadies gefunden.

Ich würde mit einer passenden Überschrift einen neuen Trööt eröffnen, damit die anderen Boardies die hier nicht schauen, bei Dir evtl antworten#6.

@Chris, so ein echo kostet neu ca 259€. Und wenn ich genau wüsste wie es funktioniert, würde ich hier nicht fragen. Kann dir hiermit nicht genau helfen. Vielleicht hilt das hier : http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/257/14/     weiter?

Das mit dem Zoom werde ich ausprobieren. Ich war am Samstag im selben Gewässer, und hatte wieder solche darstellungen. Cool waren auch die Blasen die vom Grund aufstiegen.

Und danke für die antworten.


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Sind das Fische ?*

Hey,
Danke für den link. Jetzt bin ich um einiges schlauer 
Also das ein Echolot so teuer ist hat mich ehrlich gesagt gewundert. ich hätte es auf villeicht 100-150€ geschätzt, aber naja. Das heißt sparen
LG Chris


----------



## Seefischer2006 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Sind das Fische ?*

entweder Kraut oder ein Barschberg (Schwarm voller kleiner Barsche)

So siehts zumindest in der richtigen Jahreszeit am Bodensee aus....
Es kann sein dass die Wassertiefe bei 20m liegt..und dann auf einmal ein Barschschwarm bis 5 Meter unterm Boot ist !!!

mfg Tobi


----------

